# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Первая "тачка" - память на всю жизнь

## Роман

Это "у них", на Западе первая "тачка" - это подержанный "Форд" или "Фольксваген". У меня лично первая "тачка" (кроме папиной "шестёрки", но это было значительно позже) -это мопед. Причём он мог абсолютно справедливо называться "сборная СССР" - поскольку запчасти на него ставились с самых разных моделей. А какое транспортное средство считаете своей первой тачкой вы?

----------

